# Need help w/ 110/119 + 61.5 install



## rmmcneil (Mar 9, 2006)

I had a dish 1000 installed and getting 110/119/129. 129 would drop out during wind and rain. I left 110 and 119 lnb in the dish 1000. I mounted a dish 500 and put the 129 lnb in it trying to pickup 61.5... but Vip622 would not p/u 61.5. It keeps looking for 129. Will the 129 lnb only pickup satellite 129? Is there something I need to do with the 622?

My plan is to have the dish 1000 pickup 100 and 119. Have the dish 500 pickup 61.5 for HD and use an OTA for local HD... completely avoiding satellite 129 with the low signal.

Any ideas???


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hook up 61.5 on port #3 and put 129 on port #4. This will prioritize 61.5 over 129. This all assumes you have a DPP44 switch, of course.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

rmmcneil said:


> I had a dish 1000 installed and getting 110/119/129. 129 would drop out during wind and rain. I left 110 and 119 lnb in the dish 1000. I mounted a dish 500 and put the 129 lnb in it trying to pickup 61.5... but Vip622 would not p/u 61.5. It keeps looking for 129. Will the 129 lnb only pickup satellite 129? Is there something I need to do with the 622?
> 
> My plan is to have the dish 1000 pickup 100 and 119. Have the dish 500 pickup 61.5 for HD and use an OTA for local HD... completely avoiding satellite 129 with the low signal.
> 
> Any ideas???


Use lyngsat.com to find the pointing angle Use the sat tracker to get your basic location and the angles U need. After you have the dish pointed U will have to re-scan what sats U have. Each sat has it's own id and so your receiver will continue to look for 129 until you get it out of the memory. The dish 500 will be a little off of the angles from lygnsat due to the fact that the 500 can hold 2 LNB's. Also an off set dish like the 500 is 22.5 degrees off (as I remember it is below) from prime focus which is what the angles given on lyngsat show. Here is address to Lyngsat. Copy and paste it into your browser. 
http://lyngsat.com/ LyngSat - Lyngemark Satellite

Here is another site that might be right to help. It is a Free to Air site and has a site finder look angle index. Hope 1 of these do it for U.

http://www.dtv100.com/forums/Sat_finder.php Dtv100.com Angle Calculator


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

rmmcneil said:


> I mounted a dish 500 and put the 129 lnb in it trying to pickup 61.5... but Vip622 would not p/u 61.5. It keeps looking for 129. Will the 129 lnb only pickup satellite 129? Is there something I need to do with the 622?
> 
> Any ideas???


If you have not, run a check switch. If you are aimed at 61.5 it will show it. You may wish just to run the cable from the Dish 500 to the receiver for aiming purposes if your not getting 61.5. Once you get 61.5, then reconnect to the other dish and run another check switch.


----------



## rmmcneil (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm not using a switch... I have the lnb from the dish 500 connected to the "lnb in" on the dish 1000. Then 2 runs from the dish 1000 to my two receivers (622 and 625).

When I run a test it will find 100 and 119, but no 61.5. It's also still looking for 129. I performed a factory reset, but nothing changed... that I can tell. When I check the satellite signal strength for 61.5 it gets a green bar with a signal strength of about 95 for a fraction of a secong. Then is turns red and reads "ecostar 110 - wrong satellite" on the screen.

Is there a way to tell the 622 to look for 61.5 only or instead of 129?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

rmmcneil said:


> I'm not using a switch... I have the lnb from the dish 500 connected to the "lnb in" on the dish 1000. Then 2 runs from the dish 1000 to my two receivers (622 and 625).
> 
> Then is turns red and reads "ecostar 110 - wrong satellite" on the screen.
> 
> Is there a way to tell the 622 to look for 61.5 only or instead of 129?


You are not aimed at 61.5. As stated earlier, it may be easier just to hook the LNB for 61.5 to the receiver and do a check switch then sky search from there. You will know when you get 61.5. When it is going through the DPPTwins switching system it is working three orbital locations. Unless you are actually aiming at 61.5 the DPPTwin isn't going to make things more defined.


----------



## rmmcneil (Mar 9, 2006)

A couple hours have gone by, so I decided to try another test switch. This time 61.5 showed up and HD channels are on. Right now I've got 80-85 signal strength going... is this good enough to avoid rain fade problems?

If I need to tweak, I'll follow the advice of only connecting the 61.5 dish. I've got that lnb installed on the dish 500 with an I adapter, so I don't think I need to make any special adjustments, right?

Thanks for the help!


----------

